# Pristina in White



## skiprat (Jul 24, 2013)

Here is todays effort ( I'm on leave :biggrin: )
A blingy Pristina with 'linking' aluminium feathers. 
These Pristina pens may be a little over the top, but they are perfect for this type of blank as they have so much meat on them. 
The design didn't quite end up where I would have prefered, but overall, I think it's ok. 
I knew the pattern would 'shrink' as I turned it down, but thought it would actually shrink more from the back end than it did. 
I hope you like it too:biggrin:


----------



## jyreene (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks awesome Steven.


----------



## PenPal (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Steven,

I am sure I was never meant to be a builder of houses and your style of blending is past me I need to mostly think along as I make.

When you churn out design after design it gives me pleasure as when I do overcome problems the next project seems ever so much easier. Continuity this weather especially with deep and meaningful frosts signal hope for the spring then summer.

The pen kit to us may seem over the top however judge not through our eyes put the pen in the eye of the beholder (carefully at a distance) evaluate the impact, reaction time ( breathless etc) remember your courting days ( she will never go for this one ) the time the farmer travelled to his neighbour with the intention of borrowing his plough churning possible rejection staggers up to the neighbour and says you can place your plough where the sun dont shine.

Now from here its all downhill but let me repeat my own small experience a kind maker of Alligator Jaw bone blanks when Wilma was in the throes of and in total dissaray with cancer said to me he would love to make a couple of blanks for Wilma and me whats her favourite colour, well piece of cake thought I my best friend of 60 yrs at this time nothing new here but wait a minute in the words of the Prime Minister I have been wrong before subtly checked says she Red (what?) lesson number 10000. This lady is a complete artist knows what she likes and like all of her kind reserves the right to change if when or now.

Steven you continue to amaze me incredible recovery you have had from the Slough of Despond so pleased you produced yet another breathtaking masterpiece my mate.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 24, 2013)

Beautiful pen.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 24, 2013)

Very elegant, love the blank


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 24, 2013)

Sweet looking pen Steven!


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Jul 25, 2013)

Very beautiful! You keep raising and raising the bar which is awesome. Your designs are over the top!

mtgrizzly52
<img id="ums_img_tooltip" class="UMSRatingIcon">


----------



## ossaguy (Jul 25, 2013)

Stunning is the word!!!

That's just so beautful,Wow!  I just love to see your creations,and it's fun to try to guess how you did it.


Steve


----------



## Penl8the (Jul 25, 2013)

Like it? I love it. Great work as usual.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks all!!!


----------



## ugrad (Jul 25, 2013)

That is a gorgeous pen and lovely work. Isn't it an Empress rather than Pristina?

Regards
Peter


----------



## alparent (Jul 25, 2013)

Amazing!

Any tutorials on how you do things?


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jul 25, 2013)

stunning Steven !


----------



## BayouPenturner (Jul 25, 2013)

hate to ask but how would you cut the blank to inlay the aluminum to make the curve at the end.  I can not visualize it.

don't mean to steal your idea, but I would like to understand.

thamks


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 25, 2013)

As always a very fine piece of art. Well done. A couple questions, would you know if that is the same kit as Timberbits Spring Blossom???  With the Spring Blossom the bottom barrel is very very meaty but the upper barrel is very thin. I could not even do a braided copper mesh on it. 

Also, what are we looking at with the last photo showing the cross section???  I see 2 different colored materials. The outer one is darker up to the segmenting of the aluminum and then gets lighter. 

What thickness of aluminum did you use for the segs???

Thanks and thanks for showing.


----------



## Janster (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice work Steven,
               Looks as though you employed the Rat Nuts again? Great lookin' pen!


----------



## Mesu (Jul 25, 2013)

Lovely pen...


----------



## plano_harry (Jul 25, 2013)

That's great Steven!  I am still trying to figure that out -- looks like a compound angle cut??  Beautiful.

Harry


----------



## skiprat (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks again guys !!:wink:

The cut isn't that difficult really. Please look at the set up pic.
1. The slit saw is set to 45 deg
2. The Rotary table ( which holds and indexes the blank ) is set around 60 deg.
3. The Compound table is then used to pass the the blank through/under the blade. 
4. A suitable thickness metal piece is then glued in the slot and the rotary table rotated 45 deg ( 8 feathers ) for the next one. 

It has that curl on the end because the blade starts deeper than the mid point on the blank. 
The other end is only thin because that end of the blank is further to the left of the cutting edge of the blade. ie; shallower cut. Sorry if that doesn't seem to make sense. :redface:


John, the different colours on the end of the trimmed blank are simply the aluminium / uncured CA. :wink:


----------



## maranno (Jul 25, 2013)

I have no words


ossaguy said:


> ,and it's fun to try to guess how you did it.


that's the problem, I do not sleep tonight (but nothing will come) :frown:
 Best regards
Massimo


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow!  A picture of your new baby!  I've been waiting for that.  Have you named him (her?) yet?  Looks like you even had some time to make up some jigs!!!


Ed


----------



## maranno (Jul 25, 2013)

I did not understand much, anyway thanks for the explanation, I understand, however, that certain things need to make a special equipment, not a simple lathe.
I go to bed quiet
thanks
a cordial greeting
Massimo


----------



## skiprat (Jul 25, 2013)

Massimo, it is sad to see someone just give up when they see a tool they don't have or an obstical they don't understand. 

Each individual pen is the END of a journey and the fun stops when the pen is finished. 

Yes, a milling machine certainly helps. As does a metal lathe and lots of other tools too, but these simply allow us to explore newer ideas. 

The vast majority of the stuff I show and lots of what others show can be done with BASIC tools and a little bit of creativity.

Here is a pic of a little indexing fixture I made a few years ago with a hacksaw, a file and (probably a hammer:biggrin: ) It can do exactly the same design to a blank as on this new pen. 

The pic shows my cheap 'pipe' wood lathe and a cheap compound table over the bed with the jig on top. :wink:

Browse through the Tools, Jigs etc Forum and you will see many wonderful gadgets that have been used by many people to make extraordinary pens. :biggrin:


----------



## Toni (Jul 25, 2013)

Great NO Awesome Pen Steven!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 25, 2013)

Simply amazing!

:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Darley (Jul 25, 2013)

That a cool pen Steven and I love the Emperor well done, I do have 1 question, could you tell me what is the kerf of your cutting wheel


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 25, 2013)

skiprat said:


> Thanks again guys !!:wink:
> 
> 
> John, the different colours on the end of the trimmed blank are simply the aluminium / uncured CA. :wink:


 


Skip

I do not understand this answer. Can you explain more??? Uncured CA. What is the blank from??? Thanks. Also do you know if this is the same kit as the Timberbits kit called the Spring Blossom???  Is just the lower barrel thick and the upper barrel thin???


----------



## skiprat (Jul 26, 2013)

jttheclockman said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks again guys !!:wink:
> ...


 
John,
The CA glue in the bottom of the cut has no air and therefore takes longer to cure / set / dry than the glue near the surface. That's my theory anyway as I've previously cut segmented blanks very soon after they been made only to see wet glue smears on the cut. The grey line is aluminium and CA.

Ok, the pen kit is a mystery, but possibly my error.  It came from the empty bag in the middle. The bag says Pristina but is not the same as the still bagged Pristina on the right. It is the same as the un-named kit on the left which I think could be an Empress. 

The blade is 3 inch x 0.018 x 1 x 230T. The aluminium is 0.016 but fits nicely in the kerf. I found that using a thinner blade runs the risk of the inlay sticking before it's fully inserted. Like a tube getting stuck half way in the hole !!  ( I've only heard of this......never actually happened to me !! )


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jul 26, 2013)

That is just beautiful Skiprat. You have another over the top masterpiece here. Love the aluminum in the white it is so elegant. That entire pen just oozes elegance and class.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 26, 2013)

Absolutely cool design work. I love this pen. Beautiful work Steven.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 26, 2013)

OK Skip I will accept your answer on the color thing. I see from your photo it is a Timberbits kit so I wrote to Dave and asked him about the difference between the 2 kits. Thanks.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey Skip, let me do the honors of bringing this pen back to the front page. Could you tell me the amount of material that can be cast on both the upper and lower tubes???  Thanks Looking for measurements of both tubes and finished product.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 28, 2013)

John, I'm reasonably sure this is an Empress as it has the bling stone in the clip. The Spring Blossom doesn't. The tubes are different on the Roman Harvest. 

Body ; Tube 8.53mm Finish 15.26mm  ( Lots of material )
Cap ; Tube 15.54mm Finish 16.66mm ( Thinnish )

Apologies for the Metric measurements, but it's about time you lot joined the 21 century anyway !!!:biggrin:


----------



## jyreene (Jul 28, 2013)

skiprat said:


> John, I'm reasonably sure this is an Empress as it has the bling stone in the clip. The Spring Blossom doesn't. The tubes are different on the Roman Harvest.
> 
> Body ; Tube 8.53mm Finish 15.26mm  ( Lots of material )
> Cap ; Tube 15.54mm Finish 16.66mm ( Thinnish )
> ...



Hey we tried in the 80s.... Sort of. You can still find some road signs with km on them!


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jul 28, 2013)

skiprat said:


> Thanks again guys !!:wink:
> 
> The cut isn't that difficult really. Please look at the set up pic.
> 1. The slit saw is set to 45 deg
> ...




Gonna have to try that pattern,if I can just figure out how to index and hold the blank to my mitre saw.Time to put my rusty thinking cap on.

Nice pen by the way.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 29, 2013)

skiprat said:


> John, I'm reasonably sure this is an Empress as it has the bling stone in the clip. The Spring Blossom doesn't. The tubes are different on the Roman Harvest.
> 
> Body ; Tube 8.53mm Finish 15.26mm ( Lots of material )
> Cap ; Tube 15.54mm Finish 16.66mm ( Thinnish )
> ...


 

Thanks Skip. Don't worry about the measurements, I have the app.:biggrin:


----------

